

Melissa Mayer Kills Yahoo’s Innovation with Termination Threat - josourcing
http://www.justoutsourcing.com/wp/melissa-mayer-kills-yahoos-innovation-with-termination-threat/

======
josourcing
Name correction: Marissa Mayer, not Melissa Mayer!

